# How much should I pay for an 06?



## Jaehead (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi, I've been wanting to buy a GTO for quite a while now, and now that I've test driven one, I'm sold.

It's an 06 with 41000 miles, 6 speed manual, all stock, and one owner. It has a clean carfax. 

The sticker says 20k, but I was wondering what is a good price for a car like this. Is it reasonable to ask for 17k?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I would start more around 15,000. give you some working room that way. you can get one just like that + a few mods for 16,500 easy with a little shopping around. I just got mine and I did a TON of looking before purchase.


----------



## Jaehead (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I just have a couple of questions now.

When I drove it, I felt a constant vibration in the gear stick, 1st, 2nd, neutral, in all gears, there's a slight vibration coming through the gearstick.

Also, when I was actually shifting through gears, the stick felt really ambiguous, and it never felt like it 'clicked' into a gear, it was just kind of 'going in'

Is this normal?


----------



## Wolfman625 (May 8, 2012)

I got my 06 for 19 and it only has 20000m . But I got it privet sale.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

A slight vibration would be normal and so would the vague feeling in the shifter. Check the search threads and you'll see that many owners have upgraded their shifters. I've had mine for seven years and have adjusted to the original, but I don't race mine so the lack of preciseness doesn't bother me.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Shifter you described feels normal. There is no way in hell I'd give them $20k for a GTO though. I'd check cars.com & autotrader.com to see what they are listed at in your area. Then def check NADA and KBB to get more ideas of where price should be.

I will say this much. My stock GTO shifter sucked. My C5Z has an MGW and as tight and notchy as it is when just cruising along... I haven't missed a gear yet when WOT.

I still miss the GTO.


----------



## Jaehead (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Good to know that the shifter feel is normal.

Believe it or not though, KBB says a GTO with that mileage is worth $22400; NADA quotes a more reasonable $19400, but both of these are still much more than what I'm willing to pay.

In terms of cars my area, they're all around the 20K range with <60000 miles; I live in the midwest.

I think I'm going to start at $16k, and see if I can get the price between $17-18k.

Again, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Those KBB and NADA prices suggest our GTOs aren't depreciating as quickly as some thought they would. That's good news for anyone looking to sell.


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought mine for 14,500. 32,XXX miles.


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

*06 torrid red M6.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I got my 05 with 85k miles for 12900 otd.


----------



## The guy with the GTO (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe it depends where you live. I'm in MA, bought mine from a dealer with 65K on the clock for 17,500 (he was asking 21,000) and it was the cheapest around comparatively.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm in IL and got my 06 M6 for 17k out the door with 32k miles, and had her for about 18 months now. 20k is definitely a lofty asking price


----------



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

I paid $22,500 for mine. 2005 A4 IBM w/ 5,300 miles. I felt ok paying 22,500 for mine cause I knew 5,300 miles noone would have beat on her, modded it then demodded it to sell and absolutely 0% rust. On top of that I got 18" ROH shadow mantis rims which were discontinued in the USA. Although... I am missing a center cap and it is making me crazy... lol Anyone have a ROH center cap? I bought one on ebay but it was the wrong one... :-( Anyone ever had holden center caps? lol


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

i bought my one owner 06 M6 with 60k for 16K out the door, Bought it in Michigan


----------



## 916GOAT (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got my 06 55k miles from an old guy for 12k clean tittle he was asking 19k ask me how i did it ?? Lol idk... Low balled with out wanting to buy till he said yes to 12k

Sacramento CA. GOAT


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

2005 Phantom Black Metalic, M6, Full SPORT Appearance Package, 21,759 miles --> $17,000...I had to drive from York, PA to upstate VT to get it, but at that price, for the low miles n SAP, it was well worth it. Remember, prices tend to drop for RWD performance vehicles in Winter. I bought mine in late November of 2011.


----------



## bfeels (Aug 28, 2012)

I live in MA and got my '05 Yellowjacket for 16k and it had 27,000 miles on it


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

05 with 1800 miles 20K


----------

